# san rafael to OKC OK ex liveaboard



## thanatos (Jan 15, 2010)

true, WE do sail in oklahoma, quite nicely too...
'where the wind comes sweeping down the plain'

i too have had a slip at hefner, thunderbird lake and lake murray here. not much open water.

recently moved off of an aries 32 gilmer double ender in san rafael cali.

oh hello all...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

hey thana - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## thanatos (Jan 15, 2010)

heh, im not even gonna ask what yer user id means...

'smack' means diff things to diff people...
in a past life, i was in fact a smak(H) daddy.
but thats another thread...
maybe for opiophile.org, 
heh...


----------

